

Diigo: public annotations on the web - matstc
http://www.diigo.com/
anyone using it?
======
cawel
I tried that one, which indeed seemed to have a potential, but after a few
days of usage, I bumped into some issues like: \- I can't see the public
annotations \- my own annotations only show up about 75% of the time
(refreshing several times) \- small community \- somewhat confusing doc

I do see an interest in having public web annotations. So I'm asking, are
there any good annotations tools out there? What are the references?

------
bayareaguy
What's the difference between this and Third Voice?

<http://www.wired.com/techbiz/media/news/2001/04/42803>

